# Google Market



## dharmin (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi:

I have alpha 3 in my touchpad. My google market is not working. It was giving me error" No connection Try again" It was working fine earlier with alpha3 and I was using till two days earlier. It just stopped working since last two days. All other apps working fine. Any idea??

Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Try going to settings...applications....Manage applications....all....Market...and CLEAR CACHE... and than Clear Data, then reboot tablet and try again. this fixed it on my gtablet a long time ago when i had that same problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dharmin said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have alpha 3 in my touchpad. My google market is not working. It was giving me error" No connection Try again" It was working fine earlier with alpha3 and I was using till two days earlier. It just stopped working since last two days. All other apps working fine. Any idea??
> 
> Thanks!


Go to settings and check your date and time. I'll bet they are wrong. Reset them and your market will work.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

dharmin said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have alpha 3 in my touchpad. My google market is not working. It was giving me error" No connection Try again" It was working fine earlier with alpha3 and I was using till two days earlier. It just stopped working since last two days. All other apps working fine. Any idea??
> 
> Thanks!


Not a touchpad issue apparently its the market in general;
http://www.androidcentral.com/android-market-problems-youre-not-alone


----------



## dharmin (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks! As per "Android Lover" comment, Yes, I also noticed the Date and Time changed two days ago but I have reset at the same day. But it appears that it did not correct my problem as I noticed same problem yesterday night too. I also cleared my cache yesterday but I haven't re -statred my touch pad to verify. I will verify and post the result. Is this some type of bug in alpha3 or not?


----------



## dharmin (Sep 22, 2011)

Ya. I still have same issue. I did all steps but no luck.No Google market yet.


----------

